# A new day by Gignv (M-to-BBW, ~~WG, LGBT)



## gignv (Jun 4, 2014)

~BBW, M-to-BBW, FFA, Revenge, ~~WG 

A man is given a new body (with the outer appearance of a BBW) and a new life as revenge for spurning a woman. 

*A new day​**By gignv​*
*Chapter 1*

I wake up feeling groggy in the backseat of a car. I am in one of those large American cars, the type I associate with old or very large people. I feel stiff, hung-over, my body feels heavy and turgid. The light outside the car appears to be morning light and the emptiness of the parking lot fits with it being early in the morning. The parking lot is big, maybe it is for a mall. Yes, there is a large building with sore brands. I don’t recognize it though. Maybe I was out late last night and I passed out in someone else’s car? There are just a few cars, maybe from early employees. Whose car is this? Why am I here? Questions pour through my brain overflowing my ability to really ponder each one. I feel really out of sorts. 

My last thoughts are confused and hard to recollect. It is difficult to tell what was what. Are these thoughts, dreams or nightmares. Did these really happen? Everything is a blur. My last clear thoughts were meeting a beautiful woman at a bar. A woman most men could only dream of; these memories do seem somehow real to me. I also seem to remember a dark room. What happened then? What next? I can’t remember. I don’t ever drink to the point of blacking out. I am an athlete, a long distance runner, so I follow strict training regimen. I won the men’s division for my age group in the last race I was in. Drinking too much really throw’s off my training. I don’t remember drinking too much. Do I?

My train of thoughts is interrupted by my stomach rumbling. This brings me back to the sensations of my body. I feel very hungry as if I had not eaten in days. More stomach rumbling. My body is signaling me that I need to eat. I catch a scent that sets off more stomach rumbling. I know that smell. It’s donuts. Definitely donuts. I glance at the front seat, I can just barely see it over the seat back. I can see a white pasteboard box, the right size and shape for donuts. Another inhale, more intense donut smell. More stomach rumbling. I don’t normally eat donuts, but sometimes the body just needs a bunch of carbs and donuts have lots of carbs. The seat back is not too high, so I lean forward and reach out to grab the box.

My body stops way too soon. Something is holding me back, preventing me from leaning very far forward. I hadn’t felt a seat belt on me but something does feel strange in front of me. I push a little harder using my abs and legs. Whatever holds me squishes a little and my head rises up a little. The small amount of motion I am doing with my body feels much more strenuous than I expected. The donut smell seems to be stronger or my body has reacted to the smell as a source to appease my hungry stomach. I can see more of the front seat. I can see the donuts through the thin plastic window of the box. There are two boxes of a dozen donuts each sitting there just beyond my reach.

I need to find out what is keeping me back. I look down to see what the problem is. I see a woman’s cleavage, huge breasts pressed into the seat back, a vast area of skin exposed in a low cut pink dress. Oddly, the soft flesh appears to be originating from me, the skin color matches my wintertime (untanned) skin color. I sit back quickly and feel my body jostle and wobble about. My body has never jiggled before. I bring my hands up to the large breasts to feel the large breasts. I feel the mass of these two breasts straining against the dress and a bra that struggles to keep them in place. The cup size of the breasts are much larger than my hands. I can feel nipples through the fabric. My nipples feel my hands through the fabric. A shocking idea is sinking in. It is obvious but unexplainable. This chest is amazing, beautiful, erotic. I can feel my nipples harden through the fabric. I wriggle and press my hands around and under the breasts. The pressure of my hands and a little soft pain tell me these breasts are firmly attached to me, part of my skin, my body.

My flesh beneath my breasts feels soft. As my hands move downwards they move outwards. My hands circumscribe a large volume of flesh that is a fat belly. My fat belly. This belly flows over and outwards across my lap. I glance over my chest for a glimpse of a large pink curve. I can barely see my hands. My nails are long and painted red. The hands are soft and the fingers are unfamiliar from the strong athletic hands I have. Had, I correct myself. I glance at the back of the left thumb, looking for the scar I got rock climbing a few years ago. It required stitches and was a noticeable scar. There it is on this fat but dainty hand. A slight fold of fat occurs at the wrist. No hair on the arm. The flesh of my forearm wobbles as I lift my arm to examine it. I feel the unexpected weight of my fat arm. My bicep is not firm. My bicep is fat and it flabbily overlaps onto my forearm and I can feel the backside of my upper arm hang down over my elbow. My fat arm is forced outward by the large breasts. Wait. Not the large breasts. My large breasts. I am fat. And… I am a woman? 

As soon as this question enters my mind I reach my hands under the belly flesh to check how much of me is a woman. I can’t get far because of the tight fabric of the dress straining against the volume of my belly. I grab the fabric and pull the hem of the dress upward, releasing the large, smooth hairless belly and reach under it with my hands. I find at least one thing unchanged. I am a man, at least in one physical aspect. I am also somewhat excited from my exploring this woman’s body, despite the realization that it seems to belong to me. I also realize I am wearing low-cut lacey underwear, but there is too much flesh in the way to see this underwear.
My hands can feel my soft thighs, which press against my male organs. My hands caress soft wide thighs that seem to continue far to the sides. Exploring outwards my hands find an outpouring of flesh that must be the portions of my butt and hips that are squished sideways while I am sitting. The rest of me is unreachable while sitting. My chest and belly block any more reaching.

I am full of questions. Why am I fat and dressed like a woman? Why is there no hair on my arm? Or my belly. Breasts? I shift my body and use my hands on the seat backs to rise a little and I can see a pretty woman staring at me in the rearview mirror. A plump face with a double chin and chubby cheeks looks back at me. The eyebrows are arched and dark. The face is framed by long dark well-styled hair. The plump lips have lipstick and subtle makeup accentuates the beauty of this face. This is not my face. I am bald. I have a beard. I have a well-defined chin. But those are my eyes; green with brown highlights and distinctive almost splinter-like dark streaks. I reach up to pull off the wig. I wince with pain. That is my hair. That fat arm obscuring much of my vision is my arm. The fat breasts impinging on that fat arm are my breasts. I could go on, but my stomach brings back my focus. I am hungry. Despite this overfed and large body that I am in, I feel like I am dying of hunger.

I can’t reach over the seat, that much is clear. I need to get out of the backseat and get in the front seat. I move my body to get out of the backseat. I jiggle. I can see waves ripple across the flesh of my breasts. I had moved as if I was my old self, thin and athletic. I don’t think I even was able to lift my butt off the seat by doing that. I need a different approach to movement. My breasts and belly keep my body from going forward very much and my hips and ass sag downward and will still be on the seat unless I raise them higher. I try new movements. I lift and slide myself sideways. Sooner than expected I am stopped. I can feel an obstruction. I glance down under my fat left arm and over my large left breast. My much wider hip firmly presses into the door. I lean my upper body away to the right and find the latch with my hand and open the door. I can feel the fat of my side droop down and out as the pressure of the door disappears.

I slide sideways some more in a few little hops of my body. I reach my left hand out above the door and grab the doorframe; I lift my left leg and step out sideways over the doorsill and down. My foot lands on the ground but I can feel the fat of my large calf being pressed sideways by the car. I move my foot out some more. I slide some more and then while pulling with my left and pushing with my right arm I surge sideways and up to put my weight on my left leg. Swiftly I shift my hips and get my right leg out of the car. I almost lose my balance as my the flesh of my torso droops downward as I stand up and I move my legs out from under my belly. Both my breasts and belly sag downward several inches pulling me forward. I am standing now with my right hip firmly pressed against the side of the car door. 

I feel beads of sweat roll down my chins and pour into my deep cleavage. I am breathing hard—end of a marathon hard. I feel a little dizzy, lightheaded. I can feel the weight of my body in my feet and knees. Not painful, but definitely different. I look up and glance around and see that another car has pulled into a parking spot in my row, just a few spaces away. I see a very trim and petite young woman stuck in the act of putting on lipstick while looking in the rear-view mirror. She is holding the lipstick near her face but she is staring at me. Not at my face but at my midsection. I feel a cool breeze caress my thighs. My butt and belly also feel the cool breeze. I reach down quickly with my hands when I realize my dress is still pulled up above my belly. I pull it downward slowly and regain a modicum of coolness as I slowly finish smoothing out the fabric over the bulges of my body. The girl breaks her stare, closes her gaping mouth and quickly exits her car. She rapidly walks toward the entrance door to the mall without looking back.

I think about my next moves. I need to get around this door and get into the front seat. I step back consciously, trying to take into account my girth for enough room to close the door. I then take a few waddling steps toward the front. I feel my fat thighs slide around each other as my legs are forced to move sideways and then forward to get past the opposite thigh. I watch my breasts jiggle side to side and feel myself deep beneath the flesh of my belly become excited. I stand sideways to the door and grasp the handle to open the door. My first attempt fails as my hips are in the way of the door opening up. A side waddle fixes this and soon I am in position to lower my body into the seat. I reverse my method of getting out. I have difficulty getting much of my overflowing butt and hips onto the car seat. I try out several things and manage to get part of myself onto the seat. I am sideways to the seat and need to rotate in. I manage to lift my ass and rotate my hips more inline with the seat. I lift my right leg up and over the doorsill. I can feel the much greater weight of my calves and thigh. My thigh presses my belly upwards and it responds to this by heaving leftward to hang over my left thigh. This pressure hinders my attempts at getting my left leg up. I grab my belly with my arm and pull it up and over to my right thigh. I lean right and lift my left leg in. I am all set. I reach out and slam the door closed. It doesn’t close, it hits my hip and thigh hard. I realize that I didn’t account for my much wider seated width. I use the steering wheel to lift and shift myself over. I get the door closed. 

Again, I am sweating and breathing hard. Whatever happened to me to get this new body, it didn’t include any fitness activities. Not only do I have more body to move, I feel like I have less muscle to move it. I can feel my dress stick to my flesh where it is already soaked with sweat. I can feel how my underwear has wedged into my butt some more and how my chest has shifted in my bra. I take a second to lift my breasts and shift them to a more comfortable position. I feel how my breasts are perched up on my stomach and I can feel their weight press down on my belly.

My stomach reminds me of why I moved to the front seat with some more loud rumblings. I look sideways and grab the nearest box of donuts. I open the box; glazed, chocolate coated, powdered sugar and sprinkles. I take one in my plump hand and eat it. I almost inhale it. I can’t believe it disappears so fast. More rumblings. My hunger is nowhere near appeased, but it did feel really good to eat the donut. I grab another and eat it. Taking a little more time to enjoy its taste. Then another and another. Each one is the best food I have ever tasted. Each one disappears. I reach for another and realize that I just ate twelve donuts. Twelve. A dozen. The old me thinks &#8216;how many calories is that? I’ll need to have a long run to work those off.’ I grab the box and rotate it to bring up the nutritional information so I can read it. I spill more powdered sugar on my dress and more crumbs end up covering my sticky breasts and rolling into my cleavage. Serving size equals one. Each serving is 220 calories. That’s two hundred times 12, which equals 2400 plus another 240 calories. Yikes! That’s an entire day’s worth of calories on non-race days.

My stomach still rumbles. My breathing has eased and I feel much better. I still feel hungry though. Not dying hungry, just stomach rumbling hungry. Since I have already overdone it, what would another donut matter? I open the second package and savor the donut. And then another and so on. I get to the end of the second dozen. I feel almost full. Well, at least fuller. Part of me feels sick that I can eat this much in one sitting. What has it been, maybe 20 minutes?

I had been focused on eating all this time. I look up and see that many more cars are parked around me, some nearby. Surely, people have seen me pigging out. A fat, woman, with powdered sugar on her face and chest and sticky chocolate and sugar-covered fingers stuffing her face with donuts. I look to my right and see the woman parked next to me frowning my way. I smile with my lips parted, feeling crumbs fall off my lips onto my chest and then roll into my cleavage. She gets out and walks away quickly. 

I look for more donuts, but the boxes are empty. I see a small purse beneath the donut boxes. I grab it and prop in onto my belly. Framed by my massive breasts, the purse is very feminine and seems full of things. I open it and find the usual women’s things. Lipstick, eye makeup, a small folded mirror and some cosmetics I can’t identify a use for. Under these is an envelope. It is blank, but sealed up. I need information, so I go ahead and open it.

_Hello Janet,
I hope the donuts were to your satisfaction, I didn’t know which ones you liked so I got them all. 

You might feel a little confused about your situation. You probably have noticed that your current body seems to be different from the body you remember. You have also probably realized that it is your body and that certain things are still as you remember them. We knew you would feel this way and would like to give you some help.

You have several options at this point. You can go to the police and share with them your account of you waking up in a strange car to find out you are a man with a fat woman’s body. I am sure your dress and hair and feminine attributes will be contradicted by the presence of your genitalia. The police might be confused by the driver’s license registered to you and the car and condo you own. You can go them and hope they take things kindly. Then you can go back to your old life with your hairless face, full head of hair, your dainty fat hands, your double-D breasts, enormous belly, full hips and large thighs. You can workout all the time and eat right and you will be thin and in shape again. Unfortunately, the police will see this differently because the old you is a wanted criminal for multiple burglaries, drug dealing and embezzlement. 

Your new identity will protect you easily from the police. The name is different and they are looking for a thin, athletic bald man with a beard, not a fat woman. You can adopt this new persona. Your new you is rich, you own this car and a condo in town and you even own a beach house in Florida. Your wealth is such that you don’t work. Your life could be easy and safe. Jail might be an unfortunate place for a man who looks like a woman. A man with a woman’s full bosom, with wide hips and a large ass, an hourglass figure.

It’s your choice. Directions to your condo are printed on the back of this note and the coordinates are already entered into in the car navigation system. Just press go.

-Cheers_​
I glance at the back and see a map and directions. The drive is about ten miles. This letter has a really good point. I really don’t want to go to the police dressed like this and what if I really am a wanted man? I seems that anyone that could make me into this shape could easily set me up with a criminal record. I can check out things and take it slow. There’s no rush. I need to think about this, everything is so suddenly very different. Why did this happen?

...continued...


----------



## mamyers (Jun 4, 2014)

Very nice read. Please continue


----------



## gignv (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, I've been thinking about this story forever.


----------



## gignv (Jun 4, 2014)

*Chapter 2*

I dig deeper into the purse. I find a set of keys, at least one of which seems to be for this car. I find a wallet. Inside is several hundred dollars, plus ATM and credit cards. A drivers license with a pretty female face with brunette hair and my smile and my eyes. The name listed is Janet Anderson, the weight listed is 360 pounds. Also in the purse, is a birth certificate with my birthday date but with the name Janet Anderson. A passport shows the same name with my photo. The same name is on the ATM and credit cards. At the bottom of the purse are two candy bars. I absentmindedly eat them while I look at these documents.

I decide to drive to the condo. I reach to get the seat belt. It wont go around my belly. I look to the passenger seat a see a loose segment of seat belt with the male and female ends. I take this and use it to extend my seatbelt, which fits with room to spare. I start the car. I see the GPS unit on the dashboard and press start. The GPS voice says Route to home and tells me to turn left and drive 1500 feet. The steering wheel feels too far away, but my belly and breasts limit its position. I put the car in drive and with my bosom cradled by my fat arms on the steering wheel I start driving. My breasts fill the lower part of my vision and I see them jiggle with each bump in the road. I turn on the main road and drive several blocks. This place is unfamiliar to me. The GPS says to turn right and go 100 feet. 

I am not really paying attention, obliquely staring at my breasts and thinking about everything, but when I realize that I am in the drive-through lane to a fast food restaurant. A car has already pulled up behind me. I havent eaten fast food in so long, I have no idea what to order. I roll the window down as the clerk asks my order. I realize my stomach is rumbling again. I blurt out four cheeseburgers and a large vanilla shake. I am told to drive to the window. I grab my wallet out of my purse. I pull up and am greeted by a teenage girl. She looks me over with a slight smirk as she tells me the amount I owe. She disappears to get my order. I hear her laughing as she says Check out the fatty with a donut stuck in her cleavage at the window! A teenage boys face appears at the window staring at my cleavage. I look down and see the donut and pop in my mouth. His face disappears as another girl hands a bag to me and thanks me. 

I pull away and park in the lot near the exit. I grab the bag and pull out the burgers. I eat one and feel instantly better. I drive out onto the street as the GPS gives further directions. I eat the other burgers without really thinking while I am driving. I can set the wrapper on my bosom as I am eating. At traffic lights I glimpse other drivers staring my way. Soon the food and drink are gone. Another 20 minutes later the GPS steers me into another drive-through lane, just as I start to feel hungry again. What is wrong with me? No wonder I am so fat. I look down to make sure I dont have too much food on my chest and pull up to the speaker. I would like three cheeseburgers and two vanilla milkshakes. I drive to the window and am greeted by another teenage girl. This one is plump, almost fat. Her look is one of sympathy and compassion as if she knows how I feel. I see her glance to the passenger seat, which is covered in food wrappers and empty donut boxes. Her smile is genuine, as she looks me in the eye and winks to me with a smile. I eat the burgers and drink one of the shakes while sitting in the parking lot. Then I continue driving. 

After following the GPS directions, I arrive at a set of nice condos on a pretty tree-lined street across from a big park. The condos are sleek and interesting with cool modern styling. The front door is twenty feet away and up three steps. Not too intimidating. I look around. I dont see anyone. I open the car door and manage to get my left foot out. I use the technique that I used at the mall to get to standing. I stand and catch my breath, sweeping the crumbs of food off my chest and dress. Bracing my hand on the upper doorframe I lean into the car to get the purse. I feel how my breasts and my belly both want to hang downward, but are caught by the bra and the fabric of the dress. I grunt back to standing. I step away carefully and close the car door, being careful not to catch my hips or belly on its arc. I take a few steps and reach the banister next to the steps. I get a good grip on the railing and step up to get both feet on the first step. I can feel the work I am doing. I am lifting my normal body mass plus 200 extra poundsI last remember weighing 155 poundsupward to go up the step. Even at my old fitness level I know that carrying and lifting such an amount of weight would be exhausting. I lean some of my weight onto the railing. Two more steps. These steps seem to take forever. I get to the door, breathing heavily. I reach into the purse, which is hard to see due to the prominence of my bosom. I feel the house keys. I grab them and insert it into the lock, then I hear a noise behind me. 

I look around to see a pretty woman standing a few yards away. She has obviously been just working out or running. She is wearing a little sports bra and short-shorts exercise ensemble. Her skin is glistening with sweat and she is still breathing hard. In a way this is passé for me. Women like this abound at the competitions I used to go to. I do appreciate an athletic womens body though. She is not the overly skinny sort. She is in great shape and has nice curves.

Hi, sorry to startle you! I just saw you pull up and wanted to meet you. I live in the unit next door. She pointed to her right. My name is Blair.

Umm. Yes. Oh, hi. My name is  Janet. I stumble on the words. With a shock I realize that my voice is now very feminine. Yes, I am just moving in. I am glad to meet you. Do you like it here?

I love it here, Ive been here 3 years and plan to be here a while. I apologize for my sweatiness, I just got back from a run, but I really wanted to meet my new neighbor. I need to get to work soon, but I would love to get to know you more sometime later. 

Sure. Everything has been so hectic lately, but it would be great to talk with you. Maybe we could meet some evening this week? I really need to organize and get everything set up, I think Ill be busy for a while.

I have a busy schedule this week, how about Friday evening? 

Yes, that would be great. It has been nice to meet you Blair.

Perfect. Great to meet you. Until Friday. Ciao. She smiles and lightly jogs over to her door. Showing me her perfectly shaped butt. Very cute. Wow. 

I realize then that she probably saw my slow progress up the stairs and maybe even my struggle to get out of the car and my wiping the crumbs off of my chest. She might have even seen the huge volume of food wrappers on the passenger seat. I also realize that I dont know what day of the week it is. I root through my purse and find a bejeweled and flowery cell phone. Its Monday.

I quickly step inside the condo. Its very nice. Its already furnished. It looks like somebody even lives here. I recognize nothing as being mine. This floor is an open plan with a nice large kitchen and living room. The back wall is floor to ceiling glass. Everything is nice. Very modern, but still cozy.

I drop my purse to floor, but then I realize how much work it will be to pick it up later. Dumb. I need to pee. That door off the kitchen might be a bathroom. I walk through the living room and kitchen. I feel my body sway and how parts of me shift with each step. I realize my walking is actually a slow waddle that leaves me out of breath. I need to get in shape. I open the door and step in. I am careful to navigate my wider body so as to not hit the door or doorframe. My body definitely fills the doorway. The bathroom is much larger than I thought it would be. I am looking at myself in a wide floor-to-ceiling mirror. Of course, it doesnt look like me at all. When I raise my arm the fat image raises its arm. Wow. All my life I have been thin and athletic. I have been attracted to and dated women of various body shapes. Many of these women were very athletic and small, women I met through my running circle. I have met and dated other women that didnt fit that fitness image but whom I considered beautiful and very attractive. I guess to sum up I was never just a chubby chaser, I just loved women. Size didnt matter. Due to my lifestyle and peer pressure, the heaviest woman I ever dated weighed only 220 pounds. Big but not that big, really. She did weigh 75 more pounds than I did though. She was amazing in so many ways, I really did regret it when we broke up. I have always found some larger women, even some very fat women to be very attractive. I cant quite pinpoint it, but there is some perfect set of curves that I cant resist being drawn into.

The woman I see in the mirror has such a set of curves. I can see how my mouth hangs open as I gape and ogle this image. I caress my curves with my hands, watching in the mirror. I want to see her without the dress on. Correction, make that my body without the dress. I pull upward, feeling how the fabric is tight on my hips, belly and chest. I watch the mirror enraptured, as the dress slides upward and over my head. A fat woman with great curves stands facing me wearing just hot pink, lacey underwear. Her belly hangs out and over the panties, pushing them downward. The breasts rest heavily in the bra, bulging a little out the top and pressing the wide straps into the soft flesh of her/my shoulders. Her/my groin is obscured by the flesh of the belly hanging down over it. I feel the belly rolls with my hands and heft the weight of the belly. Amazing. I cant take my eyes away from this image in the mirror. I can feel myself grow excited. I cant see it though. 

I want to get this bra off. How? I cant see the hooks in the front so it must be in the back. It takes several minutes of wriggling to get my arms back behind me and then several more fumbling with the hooks. As I get it undone the weight of my breasts takes over and they drop several inches and fall out of the cups. Wow. What nice breasts those are. What nice breasts I have! Wow! This is very strange ogling my own body, but wow, those breasts very nice. Somehow those nipples even look like my nipples. They seem much larger, but the color and the way the nipples stick up are similar. Of course there is no hair on them or on the chest around them. Reaching down around my belly I pull the panties downward. I am watching in the mirror as the womans body bends over spilling the breasts outward, crunching into the flesh of the belly pressed into the thighs. My thighs. I feel how the panties have wedged themselves into my ample butt. As I pull them off, I see that they are very large. On my body they looked very small. I stand up. She is nakedI am naked, looking at myself. I have become excited from watching and experiencing my body. There is no visible trace this since there is too much belly in the way even when I am standing. I spend several minutes gaping and feeling and turning around and looking. My ass is wide and dimpled with fat. My butt hangs down with a small roll onto the backs of my thighs. On top it forms a definite shelf. The backs of my thighs are dimpled with cellulite, but not in a gross way at all. My shape is an hourglass, a sexier version of the Venus of Willemdorf, with a relatively small belly over wide hips. I lift my belly and find an underbelly that partially covers the only part of me I recognize as me besides my eyes, teeth and a few scars. My penis. Its very hard. My belly weighs too much to hold too long and I drop it and watch the ripples tour around my body.

I see a scale near the wall with the mirror. I walk over. I watch the fat woman ponderously shift her weight with each step, as she gets closer to me. I feel the burden of this weight. How much do I weigh? Is the number on the drivers license real? I have not had much extra weight ever, I dont even have a feel for how much a fat person might weigh. I step onto the scale. I glance down. I see my breasts and belly. I can see the woman scrunch her chins into her neck. I see the fat luscious breasts much closer, the sensuous curves of flesh of belly and hips and thighs and calves. I can see the numbers of the scale reversed and upside down. No problem, I was always good at this. 377 pounds. Wow. Last I remember, I weighed in the neighborhood of 155. Thats 222 extra pounds of fat. Probably more, since I dont appear to have much in the way of muscles. Thats a lot of fat. What happened to me?

I really do need to pee. I walk over to the toilet. I always loved standing and peeing. I guess that was part of being a man. But I am so tired, this body has not been getting much exercise lately. I sit. My belly covers my lap. I spread my thighs a little to adjust my belly roll. I I have to adjust my flesh to be able to pee. I stand up awkwardly after I finish and flush. I wash my hands and glance again at the fat woman in the mirror. She smiles at me. Stop. Nevermind. My stomach rumbles. Not this again. How much does this body have to eat to not be hungry? Again, what happened to me?

I next find myself in the kitchen helping myself to food. I am standing with the door to the refrigerator open, shoving food into my mouth. I am still naked and food stains cover my chest. I feel a slight heaviness in my stomach and feel almost full. I grab the rest of the cake I had been eating and walk over to the kitchen island. I set down the cake and place my arms on the table and then lean my weight onto my arms. My breasts spill outward and end up resting on the counter of the kitchen island. My belly presses into the island below the counter. I finish the cake. I lick my fingers. I have frosting all over my hands and as I glance downward, I see also it is all over my breasts. I stand up slightly and lift up my breasts one at a time to lick off some of the frosting. They are heavy and full with a pleasing lushness. I can easily reach the top parts of them with my mouth. I realize it is now dark out and my window blinds are not pulled down. Oh well, these windows only look out into the back of the condos. There is probably nobody out there now to see anything. I waddle over to the couch. I grab some potato chips along the way from a cupboard. I spend the rest of the night watching TV and snacking. Just a fat woman stuffing her face, sitting naked on a couch. I feel that somehow my body is on autopilot and that this sort of activity has been my default for some time now. I fall asleep eventually and dream of sugarplums and cakes and pies all sorts of other foods.

...continued...


----------



## mamyers (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the next chapter.. fan of M 2 Bbw Ssbbw stories.Like where this is going. Till next.....Weighting.....


----------



## VVET (Jun 5, 2014)

More please


----------



## gignv (Jun 5, 2014)

*Chapter 3
*
I wake up to the first rays of sunshine streaming through the window into my eyes. I am startled when I dont recognize this place. Where am I? I sit up fast. My body feels very strange. I look down at my body and then remember yesterday. I see my large belly and my breasts perched on top of the belly. I am naked and huge as is lies on a sofa. Food crumbs lie in the valley between my breasts. Food wrappers and plates sit on the couch, coffee table and floor near me. Disgusting. What a fat slob. Glutton. With a jolt I realize its me I am describing.

I stand up slowly, feeling the weight of this huge but weak body. I miss my old body, its strength and lightness. It is difficult to imagine how I could ever get that body back. This body is fat with no muscle tone, the flesh is stretched out and it has so many female body characteristics. Somehow my hormones have been seriously changed. Breasts, long hair, no body hair, no facial hair. 

My stomach rumbles. I cant believe how much this body can eat. I thought to fill it last night, but it never seemed enough. I thought I could satiate this hunger. Without really thinking about it I slowly walk over to the kitchen and open a cookie jar. I catch movement out of the corner of my eye. I glance toward it and realize that my windows look out over my neighbors backyard. The pretty woman from yesterday is out there in workout clothes doing exercises and yoga. I walk over to the window for a better view with a handful of cookies. I watch for several minutes quietly munching away. When she is done she stands up and looks around. She smiles and waves in my direction. Oh god! I am fat and naked and she can clearly see me through the window! I quickly try to cover crotch with my hands but then discover that my belly effectively hides everything down there so I try to cover my large chest with my small arms and hands. I step away into the kitchen away from the window. The window is a floor to ceiling window.

I need some clothes. I go find my dress from yesterday and put it on. It is still on the floor of the bathroom. I need a shower. There isnt one here on this level but I never did finish checking out this place. There is a staircase going up that I have not investigated. I walk through the kitchen to the staircase. I used to run stairs for training. Id run up and down long sets of stairs. I step up to go up. I quickly realize a problem. My belly hangs down enough to press onto my thigh when I lift my leg. My leg is extra heavy to begin with and the added weight of the belly fat is too much. I try lifting my leg up again but this time a little more to the side. That helps. I lean back a little to lift my hanging belly a little. Better. At first I do one step at a time, first one leg then both on the same step. Half way up I try a more normal approach with one foot per step. Its a lot more work but its faster. At the top of the stairs I am breathing heavily.

At the top it opens up into a big bedroom. The bed is king size and is a sleek modern design. One corner has a nice wide chair and a small table. More floor to ceiling windows line the back of the room. I glance into an attached bathroom that looks like it belongs in a luxury hotel. Across from that is a large walk-in closet. I can see it has clothes hanging up in it. First a shower. I walk into the bathroom and start the shower and get a towel. There are floral and feminine shampoos and soaps. I am amazed at my new body as I wash it. It is so different, but at the same time there are features that are familiar, scars, freckles. My flesh is so soft. Just touching my breasts excites me. Feeling the curve of my hip, the arc of my butt. I end up masturbating in the shower. I spend an eternity washing up, maybe thinking that this flesh will just wash off. It doesnt.

I step out from the shower refreshed. I grab the towel and again marvel at my new body. The big towel seems so small when I go to use it. I dry off. What do I do with my hair? I guess a ponytail is easy. I root around in the drawers and find an elastic thing for tying back hair. By this time the steam has cleared from the bathroom mirrors and I can see my new exciting body again. I still cant identify with it. Thats really me? I do know it better now after cleaning and drying it.

I hang up the towel and walk over to the closet. I turn on the light. There are clothes hanging up and several sets of drawers. I notice that the clothes in the closet are not all huge. The clothes are all womens but there vary in size from what I considered normal (small) to what I consider huge (my current size?). The clothes are arranged in order on the hangers. I look at the largest dress. The tag says it is size 44. I never could figure out womens sizes. Small, medium, large is easy, but the numbers and the modifiers, no. I look at the smallest dress it says size 4. Is there really a size named that? I take it out. It is very small. I hold it next to the largest dress. The large dress is several times wider. The large dress looks impossibly large, but I remember how the dress from yesterday looked when I took it off.

The first drawer was filled with underwear. Well, I guess I should call them panties. Again there are multiple sizes. Ranging from XS to 6X. The XS panties are tiny. The leg opening is the same size as my fat forearm. The 6X panties seem just right compared to the ones from yesterday. The panties are all very feminine, pink, black, red, white, lacey, they vary from high-waisted and large to much smaller but still very large thongs. I grab the least frilly and pink ones that are not too big or too skimpy and balancing my body carefully I slowly raise each leg while bending over and step into the very large panties. Its difficult with my breasts hanging down into my face and my belly squished against my legs. I stand up and pull them upward. I pull them up under my belly at first. They feel loose and I can sense how the would get pushed downward by my belly. In the mirror in the closet I cant even see the underwear from the front, only when I turn sideways. I redo this step and pull them up over my belly. Thats better. It looks kind funny to me since there is space from where my belly projects out from my waist. It feels better though.

Next, I need a bra to keep these breasts in one place. When they move they really upset my balance. I really felt their weight shifting around when I was walking up the stairs. The next drawer down holds bras. Again different sizes, 32AA to 44DD. I grab the biggest one. I have to examine it to figure out how to put it on and how to hook it closed. It is made robustly with several rows of hooks for closing it. The shoulder straps are perfectly adjusted for my body. I can see the fat woman in the mirror, standing in just her underwear, a large light pink bra and black panties. What is next? A dress? Are there pants or some other thing? I crouch down compressing the fat of my legs, belly chest and other parts together to open and look into the bottom drawer. Inside are socks and panty hose. Again multiple sizes. I stand and open the next stack of drawers. Pants. Big and little. The big ones are big. Ill try these jeans. I put them on the shelf. I need a shirt. Or whats the wordblouse? There are more hangers with shirts/blouses. Again there are different sizes and they arranged in order. All of them are feminine. It looks like the only relatively gender neutral thing is the jeans. I guess with these breasts and hips there is no hiding of my bodys femininity. I grab the least girly shirt. It turns out to be a pink low-cut short-sleeve shirteverything is relative. I pull the shirt over my head and lift my heavy arms through the sleeves. The shirt rests on top of my bosom. I pull out and down. The low cut exposes several inches of cleavage. Its nice cleavage though. I need to put on the pants. God, they are so big! I put them on the floor and step into them. I try to look at my leg and just see cleavage so I work blindly to put them on. I slowly pull them up. I guess they go over my belly. It takes several minutes of shifting around to get them lined up right and get all of my various bulges in them correctly. I pull up the waistband and wriggle my belly. I pull the sides together and up and they dont close. I struggle a few more times. Is this normal? Have I expanded already? I waddle into the bedroom and fall/sit on the bed. I lay back and pull the pants up and try to close the top of the pants. I can feel how the weight of my breasts and belly now press down into me instead of toward the floor. My breasts want to go sideways but the bra resists the sideways motion. I get the snap closed and quickly zip up the pants. I get to standing awkwardly, the pants bind a little at the waist. I look in the mirrorthere are lots of mirrors in this house, is this to torture me?and see how the front of the pants ride downward due to my belly and how part of my belly above the waistband is forced up and outward. I am sweating a little from the exertions of getting dressed. My stomach rumbles its hunger.

Downstairs I go. Again, to the kitchen. I actually take the time to cook breakfast. I am awkward because I keep forgetting how much my belly, breasts, hips and butt stick out. I keep bumping them and running into the counter. I wash up. The counter seems so far away due to my projecting stomach and breasts. I am still hungry. Maybe I can beat this. I need to cut back on eating so much. I need some exercise. Maybe a walk in the park just across the street? Maybe exercise will distract me from eating and increase my metabolism. I look out the window, its a beautiful day out. By the look of it, it appears to be late spring. Thats odd, because the last day I really remember before this new life was in early autumn. I grab my keys and walk out the door trying to ignore the rumbling of my stomach. Halfway down the driveway I realize this is going to be tough. I feel tired already just from walking 50 feet and lugging this body around. I need to be tough. I keep walking. I cross the street. I get to a gravel path. I am thinking about running. This would be perfect for running, maybe boring if I had to run 10 or more laps. I am also thinking hard about walking. I can feel how small my steps are. How my body rocks to the side with each step and how my belly gently rotates and rocks left and then right. I can feel my breasts bob slightly up and down. I feel every bit of fat jiggle and shake with each step, each leg lift and each arm swing. My arms are out sideways a little to help my balance and forward progress. After a few minutes I dont have to think so much about each movement, but I do have to concentrate on moving. My body wants to stop. It wants to stop and eat a lot of snacks or another breakfast or two. My stomach is rumbling for more food. There are a few others people out walking, all of them pass me. A few are in great shape some are old or overweight but next me they all look tiny. I am sweating, breathing hard. I am really concentrating. Sweat is forming on my body, collecting in the rolls of my fat. I can feel dampness all over. Sweat drips down my face and runs into my cleavage. I see a park bench up ahead. I have never felt so grateful, it is like the finish line in a race. I push myself to keep moving toward it. Just a few more steps. I make it and plop down on the bench. The wooden planks groan a little from my rapid sitting. I take deep breaths to calm down. I look down and see sweat stains in the middle of my chest. I am sitting there with my belly hiding at least half of my lap, breathing heavily. I look back and notice I have only walked a couple of hundred yards. This body has been seriously neglected when it comes to exercise but not in nourishment. How long has it been since my body moved? I sit there a long time watching the healthy people walk or run by. My stomach seems quite mad that it did not get more food, the rumbling grows in frequency. 

Eventually, I stand up awkwardly and start the walk back to my condo. The walk back is just as bad as it was going to the bench. When I get to the house I close the door and head to the kitchen, I grab the nearest food and fall onto my back on the couch. I waste no time in opening the bag of potato chips and putting them into my mouth. I sleep a little after eating. When I wake I walk into the downstairs bathroom. I see large sweat stains on my shirt and pants. I even see a potato chip in my hair. I eat it. I unbutton the pants and push them downward to sit down to pee. It seems like a dress would be easier. This is a lot of extra work, when I could simply just lift up a dress a little. I wash my hands and I am back in the kitchen warming up some frozen food. I find that there are two large refrigerators in the kitchen. Each is fully loaded. After stuffing my face with more food and still not feeling full I go back upstairs to shower again. 

I put on a dress. I think its called a sundress. It has light and thin material, which feels much cooler and more appropriate to the warm weather. The dress is slightly translucent, I can just barely see the white panties and bra that I am wearing. The shoulders are bare and the front is low-cut, everything in the closet seems this way. I explore more of the house and snack for the rest of the day. I find a list of restaurants with directions and menus pasted on the fridge. Some of them look like they are very fancy and others are listed as buffets.

I am eating again later in the afternoon when the doorbell rings. I ponderously get up from the couch and walk over to the door. I keep feeling like I am moving so slow. When I get to the door I look out the spyhole and see Blair, my neighbor. I quickly look down to make sure I am presentable, smoothing out my dress and brushing off crumbs. I open the door.

Blair looks up at me. Her first look is toward my chest. It seems like she is staring at my breasts. I see her glance shift downward to my waist and then to my legs. She blinks, slightly shakes her and then moves her eyes upward to make eye contact with me. She smiles.

Hi! I hope I am not bothering you. I just stopped by to give you a house-warming present. Its a pie I baked, I had these fresh blueberries and wanted to use them.

I hesitate when I glance down at the pie held next to Blairs small chest. She is dressed very professionally in a stylish button-down, collared shirt, black skirt and a short jacket. My stomach likes the pie. I like the chest. I hesitate. 

I hope I am not being offensive. Blair says. I hope you like blueberry. I am not ruining a diet or something, am I? 

No. No. I am just not used to such generosity. I am still stuck in my past a little. It always take a bit of adjustment to get used to a new area and a new life. That pie really looks delicious. 

It is good, those blueberries are so fresh. This neighborhood is really good, but most people dont know each other very well. I guess I dont want to be like them, I want to live in a community and know my neighbors.

Well, this is very thoughtful of you. I appreciate your friendliness.

I hate to do this again, but I do need to go. I am off to catch an airplane for a conference I am going to and I am already a little late.

OK, have a good trip. I cant wait to get to know you better on Friday.

She waves as she quickly walks away. I find myself leering at her rear in the tight skirt and at the well-muscled calves below it. I close the door. So awkward. This situation is so strange. I feel like a man, I am turned on by women, but when I look in the mirror, I am a woman. My stomach rumbles and I look down at the pie. I sit down on the couch and turn on the TV.

The pie doesnt last long. I eat it in one sitting. I feel full but not overly full. I am still hungry. Somehow I didnt get blueberry all over my dress. I eat the rest of the evening. Eventually I feel almost full.

...continued...


----------



## gignv (Jun 10, 2014)

*Chapter 4*

I wake up the next day in the bedroom on the king-size bed, it has a very comfy mattress, with nice sheets and covers. I slept in my underwear because I was never a pajama person and this body seems to be warmer than my old poorly insulated body. I pull on the white dress from yesterday. I use the bathroom and go downstairs to make breakfast. As I am finishing up I realize I had not explored my own backyard. I open the back door off the kitchen and walk out onto my patio. It is nice with nice modern furniture like the rest of the house. Down some steps there are some gardens and an in-ground swimming pool. As I eat breakfastor should that be breakfasts?I notice that it is hotter today. After eating I check out the backyard and the pool. What to do today? I think it would be good to swim. Maybe thats an exercise I can do more easily than walking, at least until I build up some muscle. Water takes some of the weight off of the joints. I used to be a good swimmer. I should be great now, since this body should float really well. 

Do I have a swimsuit? I make the arduous trek back up to my closet to see. Yes. I find a large enough one-piece bathing suit in the drawer below the jeans. There were the usual ranges of sizes, the smallest is a tiny hot-pink bikini. I strip naked and pull on the one-piece swimsuit. I feel strange wearing a one-piece garment. It does not feel very manly, but a glance in the mirror shows me that manly would be quite difficult to achieve in this body. The swimsuit does support my belly and breasts really well. The bathing suit is white, so it displays every ripple and roll on my body. My chest looks stunning in it. Wow. I am still turned on by this body. I lift my belly a little and can just see my groin area. Despite the white color I cannot see that I still possess one feature of a man. I lift as high as I can and only then I can see a faint outline. There it is. It is well hidden, that is for sure.

I go back outside. As I enter the water and can feel how buoyant this body was. I feel that I could just float here forever. I feel so light, I notice how my belly and breasts want to float higher, so that my breasts stick out perpendicularly from my body with my belly below it. It takes some time to figure how to swim with this new body and the different amount of buoyancy. My old body sank in water. I quickly grow tired. Just lifting my arm is a lot of work. I end up just floating for a long time. 

Eventually I get hungry and go have lunch. I putter around all day. I read some, watch TV, swim and of course I eat. I eat lots and lots of food. Luckily the fridges were both packed with food and there is also full pantry loaded with goodies. The next few days repeat this pattern. I vary it a little. I go for another walk and make to the bench quicker and with a little less effort, but it still exhausts me. If anything the exercise makes me feel even hungrier. What happened to my body? I half-hearted try to eat less, but end up eating more and more.

I dont realize its Friday until I see Blair at her kitchen window, which overlooks both of our backyards. She spots me in my bathing suit sitting next to the pool and she waves. She stops what she is doing and disappears. A few moments later she is outside on her patio looking over the fence at me. 

I see you are adapting well to your new house!

I blush at the thought of her seeing me with this fat body displayed in a white womans bathing suit and at the stack of now-empty plates that are on the table nearby. 

Hi! Its good to see you. Godmy voice is even sexy. How was your busy week?

It was really good, but now I need to relax. I need a cocktail and to kick back. Care for some company? I could use a swim and some sunshine. Ill bring the margaritas!

UhOK. Sure, that would be great. This just gets more awkward. Oh well.

Great! Theres a door between our yards. There is a lock on both sides, so if you unlock your side I can just come in and you dont have to go to the front. Ill be right back.

I stand up and then go over to unlock the door. I return and gather the empty plates and rush to put them in the kitchen. I go back out to the patio. When I return to the pool I am breathing heavily. I get into the water, thinking that this would hide me a little and that the coolness might help me think clearly next to Blair.

She arrives soon after I enter the water. She is wearing a black two-piece bathing suit. I dont know the correct terms, but it was not skimpy enough for me to call it a bikini. It is however, skimpy enough to reveal her beautiful athletic body. She looks really good. She looks even better from this vantage point, looking upward at her with the foreshortening focusing my gaze on her pubic area. 

I like that suit, it looks really good on you. Uggghhh why did I say that? This is going to be awkward. I dont even know her and she thinks I am a woman.

Thanks. I like your suit too. Actually, I have liked all of your clothes. You have really good taste in clothes; usually larger women dont dress nicely. Oh sorry, I should think before I say things like that. I am really sorry....

No. Thats all right. There is no denying my size. I am OK with it. I agree, that most women my size do not wear nice clothes. Part of it is that there are less options out there, but... I was making this up, but it made sense, I just needed to get out of this conversation before I made it worse.

Well, anyway, I did not mean to offend you. Simply put, you have good style. I liked your outfits. I might need your help. Sometimes I look at what I am wearing and think, did I dress myself in the dark? Her laugh is very nice. Its cute but its genuine-sounding. Nice teeth too.

Would you like a margarita?

Oh yes, please. I move to the edge of the pool. Blair bends down close to me and sets both glasses down. Her squatting posture presents her firm legs and thighs to me. I look up guiltily. I see she is staring at my chest as it floats out in front of me.

In order to stop this awkwardness I say Come on in, the waters perfect! She sits and glides into the water gracefully next to me. She surfaces and pulls back her hair. 

So nice! This is just what I needed. To relax and cool off. Heres to a new neighbors! She raises her glass for a toast. The margarita is really good, strong, tasty. I have to resist drinking it all at once. We talk for a while, lazily floating around. She swims vigorously for a few minutes, while I swim around slowly. I get out while she is swimming and refill our drinks from the pitcher. I had thought she was swimming but when I turn around I see her watching me with a slight smile. I get back into the pool. We swim and talk for a long time, eventually our margaritas are gone and Blair volunteers to get some more. 
I watch her every move as she gets out of the pool. She gets her towel and starts to dry off. She sees my interest and misinterprets that I want my towel. I have to say yes. I swim over to her and reach up to grab the towel as she looks down on me. I can feel her eyes on my chest again. I could take offense, but my eyes are on her waist, hips and between her thighs. 

She smiles as she holds my towel out of reach, you need to get out of the water before you can use the towel. Oh yeah, I forgot. I turn to my task. It is a lot of work moving my large body up the ladder to get out of the water. She smiles wider when I stand up in front of her. I felt very watched the entire time I was getting out, but I had to concentrate too much to look up. I did notice that my body shed a lot more water than I used to or than Blair did when she got out of the pool. She is smiling as she walks off toward her house.

By the time I finish drying off, Blair is back with more margaritas and a bowl of something. Do you like guacamole and chips? Of course I answer yes. We sit on the recliners with the guacamole between us on a small table. It disappears rapidly. I am amazed at the contrast in our bodies: my swollen body next to her lithe body. I might be three times her weight and with fat being low density I could be four times larger than her. I find myself alternating between jealousy and lustfulness when I am looking at her body. Surreally, I also feel lustfulness when I look at my body but also embarrassment at having this large soft body instead of my well-toned, athletic body.

I dont usually drink so much so early, but this week was stressful and now I do feel better. I hope you dont get the wrong impression of me. I am not some kind of wild partier person. I am usually kind of a homebody. I reassure her she does not seem to be such a person in my sweet voice. 

I must admit I am really hungry. You probably think I am light eater or bulimic, but I really do like to eat. I guess that is why I exercise so much, so I can eat.

Maybe I should join you, I like to eat also, but lately I have not been very good at the exercise part. What am I doing with this conversation with this lovely woman? 

Sure! That would be great. It would love to be your workout partner. I have a really great yoga class I teach, maybe you would want to go with me sometime. She looks over at me. Its getting darker, but from what I can see it looks like she is serious. 

That is very nice of you to invite me, but I amwell, I guess I am too shy or embarrassed about my body to go to a yoga class. In my old life, I really did like yoga. I liked the whole body workout and I must admit I liked to see the bodies of the women.

No, that is not right. Here you are, boldly sitting next to me. I have seen you in your stylish clothes. You have nothing to be afraid of. Yoga is about the experience and it is not a place for people to judge. Plus, it is usually pretty dark in there. I also know all the secrets; for instance stand in front, because so much of the class is spent bending over and turning around so that the people in the back are actually the ones that get seen the most.

Well, that sounds true, but I am also not in very good shape right now. I used to be in very good shape, I weighed much less and I ran marathons, andbut now I gesture at my body and then pat my belly.

Stop right there. I dont know how it is to be your size, but I do know that there is no weight for being in shape. You can be fit at any weight. If you think you are out of shape then there is only one way to get more active. Be more active. I have a class tomorrow morning. I will pull rank here and use my new friend power to insist you come with me tomorrow. I will make sure you have a great time.

I still dont know, I am really, really out of shape. That is why I am here. I am starting over. But you are right, I need to begin sometime and now is always the best time. Ill go with you.

Yes! Im hungry. How about you? Come on over, Ill whip up something fast.

I acquiesce. She grabs the dishes and heads for her house. I follow her trying to walk as fast as I can over to her house and keep up with her. I enjoy the view from behind of her going up the steps. Wow. She is very hot. Nice hips, thighs. The rocking of her hips as she walks. The motion of her lithe body is a huge contrast to the waddling steps and swaying belly of my body. I fall way behind once we reach the steps. Once I get to the top there is Blair staring at my chest as it wobbles around in my swimsuit with each step up. 

...continued...


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't tell you how much I am enjoying this story. I can't wait to see where it goes!

Thank you for postnig it and keeping it going!
Brenda


----------



## gignv (Jun 13, 2014)

fatgirl33 said:


> I can't tell you how much I am enjoying this story. I can't wait to see where it goes!
> 
> Thank you for postnig it and keeping it going!
> Brenda



Thanks! I can't wait to see where it's going also... I have some good ideas.


----------



## gignv (Jun 13, 2014)

*Chapter 5*

Blairs condo is similar in layout and décor to mine. She sits me down at the kitchen bar. The high stools are very awkward for me with my large rear and big belly. I feel very exposed. I am after all very fat and wearing a white, very revealing bathing suit. Not to mention that I am have newly-acquiredsomehowa womans body. I am pretty sure my nipples are clearly visible through the fabric with the chill air and maybe due to the sight of Blair so nearby. The kitchen is very bright after the semi-darkness of the patio. She is still in her bathing suit. We talk as she prepares a salad and pasta. She gets out beers for us. Cheers!

Blair loads up our plates. I mean really loads them up, each of them has a huge portion. Then she stops and looks at me. Oops, I put this on your plate before asking you. How much to you really want? 

Thats fine. I smile. 

I wasnt kidding when I said I liked to eat! Ill really have to workout tomorrow.

She sits down across from me and plows into her pasta, eating rapidly. I eat too, it doesnt feel rapid, but I realize I am just as fast as she is. I keep finding myself watching her eat: her toned body in the two-piece and the huge volume of pasta on her plate. Every time I look up she seems to be doing the same to me. 

I am having seconds. Blair says as soon as she finishes her plate.

Me too. I answer back. It is good and with this new body I seem to be perpetually hungry.

We finish our second helpings. Somehow, I am not even close to full but she seems to be. When she gets up to get dessert and more beer I can see her that her stomach is slightly distended. The front of her bathing suit bottom is pushed downward a little. Wow. I guess I was really hungry. I am really full, but this blueberry pie is too good to pass up. Would you like some too?

Yes! I loved that pie you gave me! I finished it the day you gave it too me. Whoops, I didnt plan on telling that embarrassing moment. She smiles and tells me she was glad I liked it.

We eat the pie in silence. She is definitely slowing down. After the last bite, she had a deep breath and she put her hands on her stomach. It seemed to be sticking out a little bit more. Sorry, I hope this isnt too strange. I know people with my body shouldnt eat like this. I really am sorry, I guess I was a little too comfortable with you too soon.

I am not in a position to judge anybodys eating habits. Dont be shy or sorry. You have not done anything offensive and you have been consistently nice to me. So no, I am not weirded out. I do have something to ask though. Hopefully you wont think less of me for this. Can I have another slice of pie?

She really laughs at that. I laugh with her. She gets up a little awkwardly and gives me a really big piece. I am glad you like it. We sit there talking for a while and we each have another beer. Her belly is still noticeably sticking out. To tell the truth I was not even close to being full, thats how far my body was out of whack. At some while we were point talking about our likes and dislikes, my stomach rumbled loudly. 

I guess I didnt feed you enough! What a bad hostess, I was so wrapped up in myself I didnt think of you.

I am sorry, you are right I am not full, I am still very hungry, but I dont want to be. My body is really out of control right now. All Ive done all week is eat. It shows on my body and also in the volume of food I can eat and need to eat.

I hope this isnt something I did.

No, this is me. I could use your help though. I need to change this but I seem to be addicted to food. I guess you understand that, you could be similar in that way if this dinner was not too unusual for you. But in many ways you are not similar to me. I run my hands down my body emphasizing my curves. Oddly enough, thats arousing to me and it looks like it worked on Blair also.

I think I understand. Yes, I want to help. Anything I can do for you. I am definitely the person to go to for fitness. If anyone can get you fit, it is me.

OK, starting tomorrow. But I have a last request before we start. I want that pie. She was startled. Then she smiled and got up to get it. It was a huge pie, very deep and there were five more pieces left. And another plate of pasta. Her jaw dropped at that one. 

I ate quickly and quietly. She sat there watching me. This eating somehow felt so good. I should have been out of my mind from embarrassment, but here I was enjoying this. The food, the view, the attention. Eventually I finished. 

She was watching me. You still arent full are you?

No. I said while staring at my plate. God, this is embarrassing.

Do you want to be full? We could look at this as a last supper. This is Mardi Gras and tomorrow is Lent.

Yes. I said bashfully. I was so hungry. I was so ashamed. I was so fat. This will just make me fatter. When will this end? Tomorrow, yes Ill get fit tomorrow. Blair will help. But only if I dont scare her tonight.

She got up and started making another batch of pasta.

Blair holds the tongs over the plate Say when

All of it, please. And another beer. I watched her gulp when I said this. Her eyes went to my enormous belly.

The pasta seemed to last forever. I loved it. It was delicious. It was made by her. I eventually started to feel full and slowed down eating. Blair walked over and picked the fork out of my hand and leaning a little against my fat leg, belly, and chest she starts feeding me the rest of the plate of pasta. She very quietly whispers encouragement. I dont think I was supposed to hear her. I dont say anything. Of course, my mouth is full. 

Eventually, I finished. Blair is really leaning into me now. I look up and se she is smiling. I smile back. I softly thank here and apologize. 

No need to apologize. I thought that was wonderful. That sounds strange to say, but it was. It was amazing. Are you full now?

I had to think about it. I guess I was. I hadnt felt this way all week. Yes I am. Thank you for the help at the end. There goes my diet. I looked into her eyes. She was smiling. I felt like I should kiss her. But everything is weird and so new. You have been wonderfully patient with me, thank you for the support. 

These bar stools are not that comfortable, would you care to sit on the couch with me? I really wanted to, but I shouldnt. No way, no way. 

You know you want to. She said as she was dragging me off the bar stool by my arm.

Yes I do, but this is all so sudden. So fast.

I think so too, but here we are. Plus, you need to rest a bit after eating that much. I do too. She pats my belly when she says this and then places her hands on her slightly distended stomach. 

I slowly get off the stool and feel how the enormous amount of food I ate has shifted my weight forward a little. I swear my big belly looks even bigger to me. I take the several steps to the couch slowly and heavily. I plop down on the couch while Blair puts the dishes in the sink. I close my eyes and relax. I open them when Blair sits down right next to me. She sits on her one leg so that she is partly facing me. She puts a hand on me. She runs her hand over the arc of my belly, she pushes lightly to feel its heft. She glances upward to my eyes. We smile slightly at each other. She returns to my belly, the arc of her hand grows larger. Her hand goes under my belly a little and then she caresses my thighs. She moves upward to my hips and then my belly again. I reach out with my arm next to her and touch her lower back. She adjusts her posture and leans into me. She puts one arm on my shoulder and the other travels up my belly and to my chest. She leans in and kisses me on the lips. We kiss for several minutes while her hand roams my body. Her skin feels wonderful and her sleekness and firmness so different from my body. She is so tiny compared to me. We break apart. We smile at each other. 

Wow. I cant stop touching you. You are amazing.

You are too. I cant believe this is happening. I am fat and getting fatter and I have an overeating problem. And yet here is the most beautiful woman I have ever met, kissing me, touching me. But . She interrupts me to kiss me again.

I break off after a few more wonderful minutes. My hands are on her, hers are on me. Shouldnt we slow down, this is really sudden. Theres so much we dont know about each other.

OK. I will share a secret. I used weigh 220 pounds. Maybe you can tell by my eating habits. Maybe it was at the same time that you weighed 150 pounds. I like to think that this situation could have happened then too, but with our bodies reversed.

But, look at me. Do you know how much I weigh? I weighed 370 on Monday. I spent all week eating, so who knows what I weigh now. What do you want with an obese woman? You, you are attractive you could have any man you want and probably any number of women. Why would you find me attractive? This fat, blubbery body? I jiggle my belly to emphasize this point.

Maybe it was my life as a fat teenager and then the stigma of being fat, relatively at least, in college. I know how it feels to be fat. I loved myself then and I love myself now. I did not like the negativity that many people attach to people with extra weight. I love food. I love to eat. I ended up being an exercise junky to keep my eating habits and be respected by people. I have always loved fat. It is sensual in some way. Food can be sensual also. I loved my body when I was fat. My only problems were that my fat was not in all the right places. I wanted larger breasts, larger thighs and hips. My body when I was fatter was more apple-like, my fat was almost all on my torso. I wanted a more feminine shape. I have always lusted after fat pear-shaped women. I love their large curves and softness. I have dated men, thinking there was something wrong with me. Men are fine but I can never forget the curviness of large women. Something about the combination of womanly curves. I dont meet very many women who are fat and positive about it. You dont seem to act differently because you are fat. Fat people can be beautiful. Many people give up on their beauty, but you wear stylish clothes and are very beautiful. You have wonderful curves. You have probably seen me today, I cant stop staring at your chest. It is so wonderfully nice. The rest of you is just as enticing. I hope you dont think I am strange to find fat attractive or that I find women attractive.

I understand both. I find women attractive also. I never really have fully come to terms with finding fat attractive, but I must admit that I find my fattened body is attractive. Almost too attractive to me. I sometimes hate it because it shows my weakness for food and that I have not done any exercise, but the sight of my breasts and hips is as amazing and distracting to me as to you.

Yes, I am sure it is. Her hand slides to my shoulders and then she pushes the straps of my swimsuit sideways down my arms. Shit. Awkwardly, I can feel myself getting hard, way down underneath by bulging stomach. Its a good thing that it is such big belly right now. She touches my chest and then slides her hands down and into the top of my bathing suit. Then she eases the top downward over my breasts. She stops when the top is pulled down enough to expose my breasts. She bends over to lick and kiss my breasts and nipples. I am not really thinking at this point. This feels so good and she is so attractive. She reaches below my breasts and pulls the bathing suit down to below my belly. Somehow she does this without touching me below the belly. My head is leaning back enjoying her touch as she explores my huge amount of flesh. I unsnap her bathing suit top with my hand that is touching her. I touch her seemingly tiny breasts. She bends over to kiss and caress my belly.

This goes on for a long time, interspersed with her coming up to kiss my face or breasts. She gets me to lie back more on the couch and she partially lays on top of me, kissing and touching me. I can feel how her hard body presses into my much larger and softer body. 

Blair stops and sits up a little to see me better. Should we go on? I want to, I really do, but I sense hesitation from you.

There is nothing I want more than you right now. But I have been through some tough weird things lately. I need to take things slow. I need to come to terms with things to myself and then I can share them with you. I really, really do like you. This has definitely been the most wonderful evening. You are amazing, you are a dream come true.

I try to sit up a little. She grabs my arm to help me up. When I sit up we both watch my breasts shift downwards. We look at each in the eye and laugh. I should go. I feel bad about this. I have dark secrets, I dont know how you will feel when I tell you. I am so sorry. I never meant to hurt you in any way. Maybe I can work through my thoughts tomorrow. I would love to spend more time with you very soon. You are so sweet, but my life has changed so much so fast that my mind is spinning.

OK, you are right. Please excuse me I got carried away. You are a lifetime of semi-repressed feelings and desires. I will come over in the morning before yoga. Ill bring breakfast! Let me walk you to your condo.

She grabbed a robe out of her downstairs bathroom and we walked over to my condo. We embraced and had a brief kiss before she returned home.

...continued...


----------



## gignv (Jun 13, 2014)

*Chapter 6*

I wake in the morning to knocking on my door. I grab the bathrobe to cover my nakednessI had peeled off the swimsuit and gone straight to bedand head down to let Blair in. She is smiling and carrying a tray with a carafe of coffee and two plates of waffles. One has one waffle on it; the other has eight waffles on it. I reached out for the bigger one and Blair moves it away. This ones mine. I took the lonely waffle plate and sat down at the kitchen table. Blair sat down next to me. The waffle on my plate disappeared quickly. Blair took her time. I could tell it was almost too much for her. She leaned back in the chair, her tight yoga shirt was riding up her belly a little and her yoga pants were a little pushed down. I could see how her belly pokes out a little from the waffles. 

After a few minutes of silence. I am glad I got over here really early, I am going to need some time to digest this feast! Today we get you in shape. But I feel that one of us should be eating well today, so I have volunteered to take over that task. I hope this isnt torture for you. As I told you before I am a professional caterer and it can be horrible making all of this food and not getting to enjoy it. So every once in a while I give into it and gorge a little. Then I get a lot of exercise the next day. Its not perfect, but it is a decent compromise. I love food and I sometimes miss the comfy big belly I had in my earlier life.

Now we start your fitness regime. We start with the basic stats. Do you have a scale?

Yes, its in the bathroom.

Come on, Ill go first. She stepped on it. I wonder if my two big meals made a difference? 126! Wow, thats a pound more than usual. Now its your turn! I didnt want to do it at first, but then I realized that Blair seemed to be turned on by my size and that I was too. I was curious what my week of eating had done to my weight. On a whim, I pulled off my robe and handed it to her. I figured she had seen so much of me already and she seemed to enjoy it. Plus, it would make me a pound or so lighter. I stepped onto the scale. I couldnt see the readout. Blair caught on to my predicament and bent over to read it.

386. 

Yikes, that is 9 pounds more than I weighed on Monday morning.

Nine pounds in 5 days? Wow, you have been eating a lot. Its too bad I couldnt have seen that. I have to confess that I did see you eat on the first day you moved in. I felt bad for watching you, but you were so beautiful. She came over and patted my belly. She stood behind me and wrapped her arms around my waist. She maneuvered her body so that she was also standing on the scalethe standing area was pretty large. Quick, I cant keep my balance forever. How much do we weigh? 

The readout displayed four Xs. The scale appears to only go to 400 pounds. But together we weigh over a quarter of a ton and most of that is me. Next week I will probably need to weigh myself some other way. I looked over at Blair and she was looking inward and smiling.

Now we need to make sure you are properly dressed for my yoga class this afternoon. What do you have to wear for it? I didnt know. I slipped on my robe, but didnt tie it and led her upstairs to my walk-in closet. She followed close behind me as I slowly waddled up the stairs.
When she walked into the closet, she saw the different sizes. These are yours? I said yes. Wow, you were small, these are smaller than me. She reached into the middle, but near the smaller end and grabbed a dress, This is my size! She reached in and rummaged toward the bigger sizes, this is my old size! It did look really large. She pulled it over her head and it nearly fell off of her. The opening at the top was larger than her chest and shoulders. Where are your workout clothes? I didnt know where they were or if they would still fit.

She looked through the drawers. She found some shorts and a T-shirt. She removed my robe and she made me try them on in front of her in the closet. Even though the closet was large, I took up a lot of space and so Blair had to stand very close to me. She had me try on the shorts first. I was worried about my hidden anatomy. The shorts she had picked out looked very short. They were too short. They completely disappeared under my belly in the front. In the back they rode up my thighs and a large amount of my butt cheek hung out below them. 

Wow! I really like those on you but maybe its not appropriate for a yoga class. Too distracting! Then Blair winked and then grabbed the part of my butt that was hanging out of the bottom of the shorts.

Blair pulled them off of me, again without putting her hands near anything too personal. Then she rummaged through the drawers and found some workout pants. They were a few sizes too small, but they were stretchy. I pulled them on with Blairs help. They were snug but they fit fairly well. What to do with my belly? Blair saw my difficulty and she pulled the pants up and over my belly. The pants were stretched so tightly that they were a little translucent, so Blair had me take them off and put on a pair of non-lacey panties. Then I put on the T-shirt. 

That shirt is too loose. You want it to be tight or it will ride up too much during class. You also need a sports bra to tame those monsters of yours. We found another workout shirt that was a little smaller and had a built in sports bra. It took some work to get it on, but maybe that was just Blair having a chance to fondle my body. She patted my belly. Perfect. 

I looked in the mirror. The fat woman in the mirror smiled at me. Her curves were accented by tight pink pants and a tight white sport shirt. As she turned to see herself and her body quivered and jiggled. Her breasts bulged a little out of the top of the cleavage of her tight shirt. The shirt and pants did not quite meet, there was a gap of a few inches between them, but it looked presentable. 

Blair whispered into my ear It will have to be extra dark in class, that outfit is hot! She stood behind me and reached around, caressing my belly and then my breasts. My stomach rumbled loudly. We need to find some low calorie food to fill you up with, although I doubt there is any food like that in this condo. I need to get some chores done at my house before my class. She was standing in front of me, looking down at her belly, and I think I need to do some digesting.

I could see the tiny bump she had from the waffles. I was very hungry. I wanted to go gorge myself like never before. 

Steady. I know what you are thinking. The minute I leave, you are going downstairs and eating. Admit it. I can almost see you salivate!

Yes! I am dying. I am so hungry.

You are not dying, you have adequate reserves, but your stomach has been trained to accommodate very large portions. You will have to tell me that story sometime, but we should go over to my condo and we can at least fill you up with low calorie foods. Come on, I cant leave you here. You will be too stuffed for those pants and you will be too full to do yoga. Last night you said you wanted to do something about your fitness. Grab an extra outfit for afterwards. You will definitely sweat in my class. Most of us clean up at the club, the showers are very nice and it is better than sitting in the car when you are really sweaty. Pick out something nice and I will treat you to dinner at a good restaurant. I rummaged for clothes with Blairs help and put an outfit into a workout bag Blair had found in the closet. 

I gave my refrigerators a forlorn look when we passed by it. I thought to somehow delay a little to grab something quick, but Blair was prepared to block me. Come on beautiful.

Blair installed me on the couch and fixed a large salad for me and gave me several big glasses of water. When I sadly finished these off, she laughed, Oh OK, you will need energy this afternoon. She gave me a big slice of another blueberry pie she had in her fridge. She left me to eat and ran upstairs to do some things. When I finished the slice I walked as quietly as I could over to the fridge and took out the pie to cut another slice. 

I am watching you. I used be like that, I loved eating when I was larger. I love eating now, although my stomach is not as well exercised as yours is. With that she poked my belly playfully and put the pie back in the fridge. 

Blair insisted I go upstairs away from temptation. She did chores around the house, like laundry and folding. I helped when I could, but I could not focus very long with my stomach grumbling. Blair heard me and told me to sit on the bed, she would be right back. She came back upstairs with a plate Here, you look and sound like you really are dying. We still have 2 hours before class, if you eat these now you should be OK. Blair handed me a plate with four sandwiches on it. I began immediately. They were really good. I ate them very fast. Blair was running around doing her chores. After my meal I sat on her bed and watched Blair and rubbed my big belly. 

Blair eventually came in the bedroom. Are you ready for yoga? Lets go!


----------



## gignv (Jun 13, 2014)

*Chapter 7*

Blair insisted on driving. Blairs car was a really nice sports car. The car suspension really dropped when I climbed into the car. I had Blair get the seatbelt extender from my car. Blair really seemed to like buckling my belly in and then trying to get the door closed. I took up a lot of space in the car. My belly pushed sideways and outward. It almost touched the dashboard and even crammed up against the door, my hips overflowed the seat into the center console of the car. When Blair went to use reverse gearit was a manual transmissionshe had to press into deep into my flabby hip. Her sports car had a very tight suspension so that every bump set off ripples across my body. Through the side window people would see my belly rising up with my huge breasts perched on top of it and my double chin touching the top of my cleavage. 

We arrived a few minutes before class. Blair helped me out of the car. We walked into the studio and I set up my mat in the front of the classroom. I felt really exposed there, but I agreed with her that most of the class time we would be bent over looking at the back of the classroom. I was worried about my lack of fitness and ample fatness. I was already sweating just from walking from Blairs car. Most of the women here were very fit, but there were a few chubby women and one woman who just barely qualified as being fat. I probably weighed twice what she weighed, but still we were obviously allies. She smiled and waved when she saw me. She even set up her mat next to mine. There was a lot of flesh exposed, most of the women wore low-slung yoga pants and sports bras or short tops. I swear I could smell the estrogen content of the room. 

I keep up with the class for a while. It was strange bending over and feeling my belly fat shift forward and my breasts would hang down in my face. I had some awkward moments, but Blair would give a few words of instruction or simply adjust my posture with her hands. The fat woman next to me would also give hints how to adjust a posture for our added girth and lower strength to weight ratio. Near the end there were a few partner poses and I got very close to the other fat woman, we had a lot of skin contact. I had a good view of her sweaty big breasts and flabby belly. I am sure she had that view of my very sweaty (soaked) huge body. I had to take a lot of shortcuts and modifications during the class. I obviously could not do a push up (my belly touched the floor no matter what and my arms were not very strong). I had to put my knees down and even then a pushup was way out of the question. In the downward facing pose, with hands and feet on the floor and bent at the hip, my breasts hung down to surround my chin and touched my cheeks. I had trouble seeing and breathing. Eventually it was over. I survived. I lay on my back in the cool-down pose, sweating and breathing heavily. My breasts projected into my field of vision and I could feel the heaviness of my belly pressing on me. I lay there feeling the sweat drip down my rolls. Afterward, everyone was really nice, many of them came up to me and introduced themselves and complimented me for being there and doing so well. I guess they were surprised I didnt have a heart attack. So was I. I am not used to being so heavy, so big and so out of shape. I resolved that whatever else I did I would definitely get in better fitness and get stronger.

Everybody was drenched in sweat, it wasnt just me. Most of the women stayed and went into the locker room to shower. Blair ushered me in with her and then started undressing herself. I started undressing. Wow, I was exposing a lot of flesh. The others around me were nearly naked by now, since I had a much greater amount of clothes to take off. I was in my underwear and sports shirt by the time Blair and the others were making their way to the showers. I was having difficulty with the built-in sports bra, maybe it was wedged by my breasts or maybe just the sweat caused it to stick. A very fit, very naked woman I had just met, saw me struggling and came over to help me. It was very intimate, she had manipulate my breasts to get it unstuck and then she peeled it off of my wet sweaty chest. I was really thankful for my huge hanging belly that hid how exciting that contact was. After the bra, it was easy to slip off my panties and then waddle to the shower. Here I was, completely exposed, except for a small area under my belly, to a crowd of very beautiful and also naked women. Many of them smiled encouragingly. A few of them took very long glances at my body. I caught many lingering looks at my breasts or belly. Blair came over and shared her soap. She scrubbed my back with a loofa sponge. I ended up scrubbing the back of some other woman I didnt even know. It was a lot of beautiful woman flesh. It was one of the most amazing experiences I have ever had. 

They had no clue about my true nature. I keep catching smiles and a slight wink from Blair. She thought she knew my secret, but she didnt know everything. I tried to hurry but my body was so much larger that I had a lot more body to wash than the others. I was still washing when the others were off to get dressed. The gym towels were just the right size on the other women; they could wrap them around their torsos with ease. My towel barely covered my front and so I couldnt wrap it around me. I just put it over my shoulder and proudly walked back to my locker. I tried not looking but I kept seeing the beautiful and now only half naked women around me getting dressed. I was finally ready. Blair and I had agreed to wear nice clothes for our dinner date. Blair wore a short black dress with plunging back and front. I also had on a tight black dress, but many sizes larger than Blairs. The low neckline of my dress really accentuated my breasts and cleavage. Blair had picked out jewelry for me to wear from my bedroom: an elegant necklace and earrings. 

Blair took me to her favorite restaurant, a hip new place with fusion food. I let her order her favorites for us. We shared everything, she didnt patrol my food intake and she even ordered an extra entrée after we had plowed through the first two. We ordered four desserts and enjoyed them. At the end Blairs belly was slightly bulging out. Mine felt like it was bulging out also, but it was so large to being with that it was hard to tell. She stood up slowly. We went out to her car telling each other much we enjoyed our day together. We struggled a little to get me back into the car. My belly seemed much closer to the dashboard. Despite my gluttony at dinner, I was still hungry. My belly betrayed my hunger me by growling loudly. 

Are you still hungry? I feel as stuffed as I was last night.

Yes I am still very hungry. I told you my eating is way out of whack. Plus your yoga class kicked my ass. I guess I am not ready for cutting back on my portions.

OK. I can help. Do you like ice cream? I did. She got a big smile on her face. Lets go, I have a treat for you.

We drove to an ice cream stand and she told me to wait here in the car while she ordered for us. She came back with a very big ice cream sundae and a bag of unknown items. Blair said the sundae was supposed to be for four people. She placed it on top of my belly so that it was nestled between my breasts. Without asking she started to feed the sundae to me. She spilled some of the ice cream on me and it went into my cleavage. I think it was intentional because she used that opportunity to lick it off my breasts. She fed the rest of the sundae to me and then she took out four ice cream sandwiches, which she also fed me. I was actually full after the sundae, but the ice cream sandwiches were really good and Blair was persuasive. I lay back in the too small car seat, finally satiated, but also turned on by the day: the yoga class, Blair and now the fullness of my belly. My belly just lightly touched the dashboard in front of me. Blair drove us home. 

Blair turned to me and put her hand on mine when we parked in her driveway. Thank you for the wonderful day and evening Janet.

The same to you. I have not had that much fun in a long time, except last night.

I dont suppose youll come over to my house tonight?

I dont know, I still havent told you everything. There is something important that I need to tell you. Something bigno pun intendedhas happened to me. I dont know how to explain it to myself and so I cant explain it to you. Everything is different for me. Dont get me wrong. I am so attracted to you and just want to be with you. I also feel so lucky that you are attracted to me and that you find this body so attractive.

Please tell me. I know we just met but I already feel a connection with you. Maybe it is just lust. I really cant get enough of you and your luscious body.

OK. Ready? Brace yourself.. I look at her intensely for a few seconds. I am a man.

Ha ha ha! You have to be kidding. Look at these breasts and that ass. Your skin and hair. How can you be a man? You arent a man at all. You are the extreme opposite of a man. You are woman incarnate. This flesh is real and I am so hot it. Your voice is even woman sexy, just hearing you makes me excited and as you have figured out I am a lesbian. I am also into fat chicks. There I said it, I have admitted it. Now its your turn. Really tell me your secret.

I did. I am a man. If I wasnt so crammed into this car I would show you the one part of me that is a man. Basically, its the only part of me you havent seen yet.

Are you telling me you have a penis hidden under that belly?

Yes. Can I explain it? No. Not right now. I just recovered from some trauma and woke to this body. Everything is different about me except this one part of me. 

Youre serious. I dont know what to say. This is quite a shock. This is the last thing I thought you would say. You really are hyper-feminine. Just my type. Plus, you are beautiful, I really do find some womens fat bodies so luscious. Your body. Let me thinkLets go inside and get you a little more comfortable. Come on.

We both breathed a sigh of relief to have a reprieve from this conversation. We were both quiet as we worked to extricate my very fat and very full body out of the tiny car. Blair seemed just as attentive to my flesh as before, but she had a very serious look on her face.

Would you please come in and we can talk about this some more? She was looking me in the eye. I nodded yes and headed up her stairs to her front door. She followed me and then quickly passed by me by squeezing between me and the railing. It was a tight squeeze that was accomplished only by her hard body pushing deeply into my so soft body.

She let me in and insisted I sit on the couch. She left to get us some drinks. I relaxed for a second as the couch absorbed and supported my weight. My body really seemed well-designed for sitting on a couch. My back was well supported by the flesh of my hips and butt flesh that oozed sideways and by the flesh of my torso, which met and flowed out onto my hips and butt and thighs. My breath was heavy from the exertion of getting out of the car and from the stairs.

She smiled when she saw my large relaxed body on the couch. She handed me a glass of wine.

OK, Im still digesting this. Part of me still doesnt believe it, especially the part of me that sees your beautiful womans body on my couch and just lusts for you. I think I need to see it. I must admit that I dont hate men or at least that part of men, I just find women attractive. She sits down next to me on the sofa. There is not much room left between us. OK, Im ready. Show me.

Are you sure?

Yes.

I ponderously stand up. My stomach feels so full still and it seems to shift my center of balance forward slightly. I am also sore from yoga. I get to standing and take a deep breath. I grab the hem of my dress and pull it up and off. She likes this part. Her eyes widen and a slight flush occurs on her cheeks. I reach down as far as I can, which presses my breasts into my face. I awkwardly push my underwear downward and then bending at the waist I take them down my legs. I get back to standing to breathe. I bend over again. I flail with my hands to grab as much of my belly as possible. I take a deep breath and breathing out heave upward and lean my upper body backward. My belly is full and heavy. It must weigh as much as Blair does. I get it lifted and pull as far upwards as possible. I feel a coolness on my upper thighs as the under-roll sweat evaporates and then I feel a coolness in my groin area. 

Blair gasps. I must be visible. I feel that part of me shift a little without its weighty burden of my belly. It is real. I dont know what to say. I am having conflicted feelings. I dont know why. I am a lesbian now but I have slept with men and really that is the only thing I really miss about dating men. I realized at some point I wasnt attracted to men and that I didnt like something about mens mannerisms or behavior. Now I am faced with this absolutely beautiful body, silky sultry voice, such wonderful curves, nice lovely demeanor, and then this thing.

I put the dress back on and sit heavily down onto the couch. The couch creaks slightly.

Blair looks me in the eyes. Well, maybe it is OK. It seems like it could be the best of both worlds. The beautiful, fat woman with luscious breasts and hips and the only part of a mans body I could care about. It is still a lot to take in. My head is just spinning from it. She rested her hand on my hand. I really do want you, but with I need time to deal with this. I guess you do also. Can we be friends for a few days and then see what happens. It is true that we just met, we need to get to know each other better. She leaned over and hugged me, burying her face into my shoulder and breast. 

I guess I should go. I am sorry to have to tell you this. I am having a hard time adjusting to it also. I hope you dont feel I was being false to you. I didnt set out to trick you. I have fallen for you in so many ways. 

And I for you! I just need a little time to adjust. Its late and I have a wedding to cater tomorrow. When can I see you again? 

I dont have much to do yet here, I need to explore more of the area and get situated. Ill be home most nights. Is your week busy?

Yes. I have a wedding to cater tomorrow, then a few lunches during the week and then on Friday I have my biggest receptions of the year. A graduation. I am afraid I will be extremely busy all this week getting ready for it. Drat, its bad timing, since I really want to spend time with you. Yes, even now after your revelation. 

I struggled to my feet. Blair helps a little. We stand and hug some more. I close the door and feel so sad. I walk through the kitchen and despite my still full stomach form tonight I grab a package of cookies and sit on the sofa watching TV and munching until I fall asleep.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 15, 2014)

This was a fun read, just glad I am open-minded enough to do so.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 17, 2014)

This story just keeps getting better and better! I am on the edge of my seat!

Thank you!
Brenda


----------



## gignv (Oct 23, 2014)

I wake up to sunshine, lying on the couch still wearing my dress with cookies crumbs all over my cleavage. I absentmindedly eat the bigger cookie crumbs and then struggle to my feet. My stomach is growling at me but I also really have to pee. I slowly walk over to the bathroom. My body feels even heavier than before. Maybe it is just my muscles recuperating after yesterdays yoga class. In the bathroom I strip off my dress, panties and bra. Everything hangs lower without the support of the clothes but my body feels so much less constrained. 

My rumbling stomach leads me to the kitchen and I graze in the fridge and pantry until Im reasonably full. I head upstairs thinking about Blair and then I think about what happened to my body to get to this new shape. This is obviously my body. Those are my eyes. The scars match the scars I had on my body.

I spend Sunday alone and feeling down. I had such a good start to the weekend and now Im back by myself to deal with this body and my appetite. Upstairs, I stare at my body in the mirror. On some level I feel like a voyeur. I can feel myself get excited by this view of this beautiful fat womans body. The curves of this womans body are so sexy. The hourglass figure is so feminine so beautiful, so large. The breasts seem gigantic. The inside part of me feels this body and its heaviness and inertia. I can feel how my arms are forced outward by the fat on my torso. I feel how my breasts and belly want to pull me forward but my butt counterbalances that somewhat. I feel how my feet are splayed apart because of the amount of fat on my thighs and how my groin is constrained by my thighs and is pressed on by my belly. All of these thoughts are strange to me, before I was always athletic. I never had extra flesh: my body was firm in places bony, never soft. 

I spend the day in an eating haze interrupted by a brief time of fitness as I go for a walk and get much farther along the trail. When I come home I am hungry again. Blair still isnt home by the time I go to bed.

I wake in the morning to a note shoved under my door. 

I havent forgotten about you. On your doorstep is a basket of treats for you to enjoy! These are leftovers from last nights catering. I hope you love them!
Love,
Blair

Thats nice. I open the door to find a very large basket of food. I grab it and bring it out to the backyard by the pool. I am still in my bathrobe and I am naked underneath. I sit on the recliner and dig into the basket. I spend a few quality hours with it. Everything is so good. I can tell she is a good caterer. Maybe she just gave me the best stuff. Anyway, its good. I take a nap afterward. I doze for a while and wake up to hot sun. I decide I want to swim, but Im too lazy to go all the way upstairs to get my swimsuit.

What the hell. The only neighbor with a good view of the pool is Blair. I take off the robe and walk to the pool and swim around. Swimming really is a good exercise for me at this point. I am still awkward about my size but I feel at home swimming around otherwise. I feel like a walrus or seal, one of those blubbery fat ones that can barely get around on land but can fly in the water. 

I use my robe to dry off with and leave it out to dry in the sun. I feel emboldened in my body after having such a nice swim so I grab the basket and walk into my house naked. I stop off in the kitchen for a snack and then I work my way up the stairs to get dressed. I have a hard time picking out an outfit. Everything in my closet seems so overly feminine to me. I end up just semi-randomly picking out some things to wear by turning out the light and just rummaging around. I pick a dress since I have liked the convenience of wearing them; pants are tough to pull up onto these big thighs and bigger ass. The dress is light-yellow and the hem is mid-thigh. It really shows off my doughy thighs and the cellulite on the back of my legs. I go for another walk in the park and I actually make it around the entire park. It takes me over an hour. When I get back there is a package for me on the steps.

I carefully bend over to pick it up. I dont want to moon the neighborhood. There is no return address, but it is addressed to Janet Anderson. To me. Inside it there is only a DVD. Nothing is written on it. There is no note. Just the DVD. 

I go inside and put it into the DVD player in the living room. I go to the kitchen to get a lot of snacks and then sit down on the couch. I press play.


----------



## gignv (Oct 23, 2014)

The DVD spins up and an image forms on the screen. Large font text fills the screen 7600 kcal. I see a birds eye view of a thin athletic mans body lying in bed. He is wearing boxer briefs. The view splits and I see a second image: the man standing from the front. Then another image standing, a side view. A calendar date appears in one corner: XX/XX/20XX. Six months ago. More text in the other corner: 155 lbs. 

The image stays like this for 10 seconds. Then a series of numbers progressively overlay the screen: 3, 2, 1. The image changes: the well-muscled and wiry body blurs softer then slowly wider. The belly swells noticeably. The chest muscles deflate and then re-inflate softer and lower. The chest transforms into breasts and then the breasts become globular. A crease appears under each breast as they continue to grow and then sink downward. The mans head changes. The trimmed short beard disappears simultaneously with hair growing on the top of the previously bald head. The boxer shorts are stretched by the widening hips and pushed downward by the belly. The thighs grow to touch together. The lower arms are pushed slightly outwards by the growing torso and hips. The boxer briefs get tighter and tighter. Their aspect changes from being equal up down relative to side to side to being stretched linearly from hip to hip. The waistband is pushed downward and the leg openings move upward.

The numbers in the corners increase. The date advances rapidly, it seems like there are two sets of photos per day. The weight numbers roll quickly by. The progression pauses at one month with 203 lbs in the corner. The progression continues after the pause. The fabric of the boxer shorts is visibly stretched tight. A few rips appear in the shorts. The tears grow longer and wider in the next few frames and then they are gone altogether. The mans groin is only partially obscured by the flesh of the thighs and the swelling belly. The belly forms a crease when the man is standing. The arms become less elongate and more rounded. A small roll appears at the elbows and then at the wrists. The thighs appear to grow more rapidly now, along with the calves. Creases form at the back of the knees. The belly now has a permanent roll, the belly hangs down partially covering the mans groin. The figure is looking less and less like a man with its large round breasts, wide hips and thick thighs. The hair on the head continues to grow and the beard has completely disappeared. 

Another pause at 2 months. The weight reads 243 lbs. The image now appears to be a fat woman, clearly more than just overweight. The hips and belly bulge outward, the breasts press heavily into the top of the belly. Only a few details indicate this is not a woman. Based on the rate of growth, this may be the last time where those few remaining details could be visible. The animation resumes with more expansion. The persons body inflates with fat cells. Too many changes all at once are taking place to note individual parts.

Another pause at 3 months. The screen reads 282 lbs. The figure on the screen is clearly obese and clearly female. The hair is now long, the breasts are large and the hips and thighs are very wide. I know this is me expanding on the screen and changing to my new, outwardly female body shape. I realized it right away but the video is mesmerizing. The figure is profoundly changing. Why dont I remember this? Why was this done to me. Clearly, this is something that was done to me and it must have been well planned.

Another pause at 4 months. This time the screen reads 317 lbs. Another thirty-plus pounds. The person now takes up much more room on the bed than the original body. Another month and then 349 lbs at the pause. The image shows the different views of an obese naked woman. Large breasts and hips dominate but the belly appears to catching up in size. This last month had the largest advance of the belly out onto the thighs when sitting and laying down.

Finally after yet another month of animation there is a final pause at the six month mark. The screen reads 376 lbs, the amount I weighed my first day in the condo. I shut off the last imagethe image of me nowand then sit there staring at the screen. At first the shock sets in and I cant think or do anything. A few minutes later I return my thoughts to why, who, what and how. I at least know whenthe last six months.

Maybe there is more on the DVD. I turn it back on and sit back waiting for something to happen. Nothing does for five minutes. My stomach rumbles its emptiness. Without thinking I go to the kitchen and start snacking. I am half-way through heating up a frozen meal when I hear a womans voice from the television. I run over to the couch as fast as possible. I am breathing heavy from the running and I cant hear the TV. I reach over my belly and breasts for the remote control on the coffee table. I pause it, then rewind a little.

You are probably asking yourself who did this to you and why? Well you guessed it! Its me! I know you cant see me, but you can hear me. Maybe you remember me? Maybe not. Anyway I met you at a bar. I know its so passé to meet someone at a bar, but it happens. I was a friend of one of your friends and we hit it off really well. We were having a really good time until my friend showed up. At this point an image of a very pretty and thin athletic woman appears on the screen. You stopped being interested in me at this point.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice addition


----------



## gignv (Feb 7, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]Back on the video screen, the original image of the skinny man lying in bed appears. A fat woman wearing a tight dress walks in carrying several large containers of liquid. The womans face is pixelated. I watched her bodys curves as she walked in and sat next to the man. She had that fat womans body I have always loved. Ample rolls of fat everywhere with large hips and a large bosom. She was certainly fat, but I am definitely fatter than her now. I could feel my body respond in my groin below my very own fat rolls. I remember her now. She was so attractive and fun to talk with, I remember meeting her a few times and then that night. I vaguely remember her friend, very skinny and in shape. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I remember feeling fat-shamed that night. Me, an attractive athletic guy totally drooling over a fat chick. I have always had trouble with this aspect of being attracted to fat women. Societal norms infected me too much and I was too weak or stupid to stick to my own ideas, my own life principles. I know this is not unique to me, I am sure others go through life with similar hidden identities. Maybe this woman has done me the favor of breaking me out of my lie of a life.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]While I was thinking these thoughts the woman on the video screen assembled and adjusted an apparatus next to the bed. Next she put a large diameter tube in the mans mouth. The man (the old me) appeared asleep. The woman poured in both containers of liquid. It looked like a smoothie or milkshake, it was thick and viscid. She turned a knob on the tubes and the liquid slid down the big tube. The mans throat pulsed as he swallowed. A few more moments and some liquid spilled out the mans mouth. The woman adjusted the rate with the knob on the tube. The video sped up to fast-motion. The man swallowed rapidly as the liquid drained. The woman left and came back in with more containers of fluid. She poured them in and they also disappeared in the man. The mans stomach gradually expanded upward. The woman touched it a few times and then left. The man lay there unmoving. Then the feeding occurs twice more. The woman roused the man. The man seemed very groggy and couldnt walk without assistance. She led him over to a smaller room next door. Through the door I could see it was a bathroom. A few minutes later she brought him back. Then another feeding followed by the lights dimming and the video cut to the next day. The woman came in and roused the man to the bathroom and back. Instead of laying him down she posed him and quickly took several photos of him as he swayed in place. Then she measured his legs, hips, belly and chest with a tape measure. The rest of the day was a repeat of before, multiple feedings and a trip to the bathroom and then the next day. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This went on and on, the video rate sped up some more. Again the mans belly would expand each day to its maximum fullness. The mans underwear waistband would creep downward as the belly expanded. Each day the belly seemed to reset somewhat but each day a little bigger. The mans features softened and the flesh became more and more flabby. Each day the woman appeared smaller relative to the mans size. Every few days another woman would come in the room and do the same activities with the man. This woman was very thin and athletic and must be the fat womans friend that got me so flustered. Her face was also pixelated on the video. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]After a months worth of video, the fat woman came into the room and removed her clothes. The video rate slowed but was still faster than normal speed. She was just as beautiful as I had imagined; her hips and thighs were so nice and plump and she had a cute belly that was balanced by her large rear. Her breasts were amazingly heavy and pressed into her belly. She climbed up onto the bed and straddled the mans hips. The man just lay there on the bed. His boxers had grown too smallor his body had grown too largeand had been removed the week before. She reached over and pulled a syringe of a tray next to the bed and injected it into the mans arm. She then began caressing the mans body. Tracing the new cures of his body. She hefted various areas of new flesh and poked others. The mans appearance was more woman-like by now, but he still looked like a man. The mans chest had grown and he definitely had moobs by now, but still in the realm of a male not an overtly female breast yet. The woman seemed to appreciate these new moobs. After a few moments she reached down into the mans groin area. The camera angle was oblique and looking down at the man from over the womans right shoulder so I couldnt see details of what was going on. The woman shifted her body upwards while she had her hand below and then she began undulating on the man. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I watched enthralled by the actions of womans lush body. I was also excited by the thought that that was me below her and that I had experienced this event. Evidently they had used some sort of drug on me to achieve the grogginess. After a few moments the skinny woman came in and talked with the fat woman. The skinny woman brought in some liquid for the feeding apparatus. She hooked this up while the fat woman continued on the man. Then the thin removed her clothes. She body was attractive but not too exciting to me. Skinny women always seemed to look the same to me. There seemed to be no variety, just the same boring set of curves. I had always really liked that every fat womans body was so different. Different curves and sizes. Different features accentuated: large breasts, belly (bellies), hips, thighs, buttocks. The soft upper arms of very fat women were always a turn on to me. This fat woman didnt quite have them, but she was still really cute. The thin woman traded places with the fat woman. The naked fat woman added more liquid to the mans feeding machine and caressed his body. The video sped up after that and resumed its normal progress. The women would continue to do this every once in a while sometimes singly but often together. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The man now looked like a woman. A chubby woman. The groin looked a little odd, since the mans genitals were sometime just barely noticeable, but soon the mans thigh and belly fat expanded enough to hide even this. The women had to make so much more effort to move the man now. It took longer to get to the bathroom each time. The women now seemed to be having sex with a fat woman. The woman lying in bed was still smaller than my feeder woman, but it seemed like that would not be for long. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I watched the rest of the video for another 45 minutes. I was strangely excited, I knew that was my body being transformed on the video. It was a strange set of feeling: attraction for the lovely fat woman who fed me, the thought of the sex with both of my feeders and then the sight of my luscious growing fat womans body. I was so excited that I forgot about my hunger for a moment. I could feel the weight of my belly heavily pressing on my erection, which made me even hotter. I have to admit that the final video scene was of the fat woman sitting astride the fat woman lying in the bed was too much. Their flesh jiggling and jostling against each other. The woman on top now seemed so much smaller due to the huge increase in the lying down womans body. These women were straight out of my dreams. They were perfectly formed and so lovely. SO many thoughts were mixed up in my mind; so much beautiful woman flesh, the fattening of a womans body and then the thoughts that this was my body.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I sat on the couch after the video in silence afterward. My fat body blushing pink and covered in sweat. I lay back in the couch and slept.[/FONT]


----------



## Caragdur (Feb 20, 2015)

Great chapter! Can't wait to see where it goes next.


----------



## Biglover (Feb 21, 2015)

This is just a great story.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 4, 2015)

Just re-read this story and am HUNGRY for a continuation!

Pleasepleaseplease!
Brenda


----------



## VVET (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes, what is going to happen next?


----------



## gignv (Jul 7, 2015)

I've been busy, I need to get back to it. Thanks for liking it, it's been an odd thought in my head for a long time...


----------



## gignv (Jan 20, 2019)

Another morning waking up on the couch. I’m still surprised with having such a huge and heavy body. The sight of my naked flabby chest and belly in the early morning light stirs my libido as I think of my waking up next to an intimate partner. A second later I realize it’s my new strange body. I slowly heave myself to my feet. A cascade of crumbs roll off of my body and I can feel other crumbs lodged in my many folds of fat. My brain struggles to readjust, part of my brain is still stuck thinking I am that fit athletic man I was. The heaviness of my body says otherwise.

I’m used to the almost painful hunger pangs of my new body. As I stand up my thoughts shift to appeasing my hunger and I waddle awkwardly to the kitchen just a few steps away. I open the fridge and feed. Whoever stocked the fridge and pantry did an excellent job, it seems like everything is good and there was so much food that despite my impressive eating this last week there is still so much food left. I lean on the kitchen island resting as much of my breast and belly weight as I can.

After an unknown amount of time I snap out of my focused gorging and can finally think straight. I look around and see how I have neglected cleaning and tidying up. I can see empty food containers and crumbs on all of the surfaces. I glance at the living room and see more mess. I’m usually a tidy person, but things have definitely changed. I straighten up fighting against the weight of my new breasts and belly. I need to get out of this funk. So what, I’m fat. OK, much more than just fat, but I am beautiful and I’m still the same person I was in so many ways. I resolve to regain some pride in myself and my house. I will spend the day cleaning and tidying up the house, car and my food covered body and clothes.

I walk over into the living room to pickup my dress that I had taken off last night. It is covered in an impressive amount of food stains. I can’t wear this around. I probably should do laundry, I grab it and a few other pieces of clothing I had strewn around. I can’t believe how much effort it is to pick up something from the floor. I try bending from the waist, but I have too much flesh in the way: boobs, belly, thighs, upper arms and chins. I end up getting down on my hands and knees and crawling around picking up items and placing them up on the couch for easy retrieval later. Hands and knees is an odd sensation as my breasts and belly are so large that they touch the floor and my fat upper arms impinge on my chest. In this position the weight of the huge shelf of fat on my butt is more noticeable. I glance at the window and wonder if my neighbor Blair is watching this and enjoying this naked activity. Part of my brain hopes she is.

I ponderously stand up using the couch for support. I have to pause and catch my breath and then I grab the load of clothing and make my way to the laundry alcove near the kitchen. I need to go upstairs to get other laundry and to get cleaned up and presentable. I stare at the stairs as I would have stared at a climbing route, getting mentally prepared and planning a strategy. I slowly make my way upstairs. I seem to go faster than I did before but it still takes so long to do. At the top of the stairs I stagger to the bedroom and not so gently sit down to rest on the bed. The bedframe seems massively built but I still hear it groan with my body weight. After a few minutes—I should have brought snacks—I get up and use the bathroom and then shower. Everything is a struggle as I have to keep my new size in mind with everything. When I drop my washcloth on the floor of the shower, I don’t even attempt to pick it up until I’m done with the shower and can open the door for more room to maneuver in. I dry off every inch of my lusciously fat body. I have divided feelings, part of me erotically enjoys the shape, textures and heaviness and the other part feels shame that my body is this way.

I think back to Blair liking the way I dress and visit the closet to pick out something that looks and feels nice to wear. I end up wearing another cute sundress, these seem perfect for their looks, coolness and utility. All of the panties and bras are ultra-feminine so I don’t have to be choosey. I still struggle to get the bar on, my breasts are cumbersome to get situated correctly in the cups. Their weight and sheer size make this an athletic endeavor.

I’m finally dressed, I attempt to do something with my hair. I have to experiment, eventually I get it to a tamed state. I’ll need to watch videos on better things to do to my hair. I skip the makeup, I know I’ll get sweaty—I already am from getting dressed—and I am at a total loss at how to actually do makeup without it looking like a clown’s face.

I struggle to pickup up discarded clothing from upstairs and then attempt to go downstairs holding the clothes. I need my arms for support and balance too much to hold the clothes. I throw the clothes down in a way that they won’t block the steps. Going down the stairs is admittedly very scary. My body is so heavy and my musculature is so weak that I feel like I could lose control and crash down the stairs. My chest and belly protrude outward enough that I can’t see the treads or my feet. I take it slow. At the base of the stairs I get down to gather the clothes I had thrown down. Sweat trickles down my face and into my cleavage. I finally start the washing machine. I didn’t really put that many items in but my clothes are so huge that the load is full. This entire task has taken an hour at least and it would have been just a few minutes of easy work in my previous body.

Next I put way food scraps and wrappers and wash the numerous dishes. Washing dishes is tiring as I have to support my huge body and I have to reach so far forward to reach the sink. I can feel the muscle burn of having to hold up my flabby arms. I need to get stronger. With the way y hunger has been I don’t think I’ll lose weight any time soon, but if I was stronger it would be easier to deal with lugging it around. The front part of my dress gets soaked as I lean my belly onto the counter while doing the dishes. The doorbell rings.


----------



## gignv (Jan 20, 2019)

It seems to take forever to reach the door and I find Blair dressed beautifully holding another huge basket of food. I can see her strong muscles strain to hold it up. She smiles “I thought you might be hungry this morning and would like to try some of my leftover catering treats for snacking on this week. You look great today, it looks like you’re busy cleaning so I won’t disturb you and I’m already late to my next gig.” I tell her she is beautiful today and wish her luck. Her eyes seem to devour my body while we chat, she can probably see right through the wet portions of the sundress. With a smile she waves and lightly trots down the stairs and gets into her little car. She smiles and waves as she drive off.

I look down at the huge basket. It’s almost overflowing with food. I attempt to pick it up from standing and realize I can’t. I get down to sitting and awkwardly drag it indoors and then across the floor to the couch. I need a break and then I’ll dust and vacuum. I spend some quality time with the basket. Everything is so delicious, I can’t stop eating until my belly starts to actually feel painful. I still keep eating for another half hour. I sit back and let my gut relax. I have eaten so much that my belly visibly sticks out more and the top of my belly is taut from the fullness. I breath deep enjoying how satiated I am and how good Blair’s cooking is. After a few minutes my thoughts turn to how many calories that was and how much fat those calories will add to my body. Oh well. I feels good. I have to really push myself mentally to not just sit back and sleep. I make myself stand up and go get the vacuum cleaner. The weight of that massive feast in my body throws my balance off a little and the fullness is painful. I have never sweated so much while vacuuming. It took forever to do. The clothes washer finished hours ago but my belly was too full for me to bend over to take the washing and put it into the dryer. I sat down after vacuuming and attacked the basket of food again, easily finishing the rest of it. I must have eaten 10000 calories, or probably much, much more, it was an inconceivable amount of food for one human to eat in one day I had eaten hugely earlier in the day and would probably eat hugely again later. Oh well, I have to admit that I really enjoyed it so much. I found myself getting sexually excited eating so much, increasing as I got fuller and fuller. This time I did fall asleep on the couch and slept a few hours.

I woke with a still heavy belly. I really had to struggle to get standing but I was determined to get strong. I worked off some calories going upstairs and changing into workout clothes. Short sports shorts and a blouse-sportsbra top. I made myself go outside and walk. I somehow made it around the trail but I stopped at each and every bench to rest. I found myself slightly aroused at my huge out of breath body compared to the athletic men and women who easily ran by me.

I barely made it up the stairs when I got home. I rested a long time sitting on my bed. I then used the bathroom and showered and put then I put on a bikini bathing suit. I planned to spend the evening out by the pool recovering and having some snacks. I filled up my belly some more in the kitchen with some sandwiches and I made extras to take out to the pool. I used the first basket Blair had given me to carry the sandwiches, some cookies and some beer out to the pool. The basket had a strap I could put over my shoulder so my hands were free to help support my body on the stairs and balance my waddling gait. I tried to jump in the water but ended up just falling in. It’s difficult to jump when you’re this heavy and this full.

The rest of the evening was wonderful. The bouyancy of my fattened body felt like such a relief. Being in the water is such a reprieve from the heaviness I usually felt. I spent many hours in the water, not leaving until after nighttime had arrived. I went inside. Moved the wash into the clothes dryer and made two large frozen pizzas, I would have made more but only two would fit in the oven at once. I ate them and an enormous amount of ice cream and then almost crawled upstairs. My body felt sore and tired. It felt good in a way, like after a good strenuous workout, although I really didn’t do much today. I washed off the pool water and changed into new underwear. I caught sight of my body as I went across the bedroom to go to sleep. I really was beautiful in this body. A strange feeling, since until now this body would have been the body of a perfect dream lover. The obese reflection in the mirror always aroused me. These curves, breasts, hips, thighs. I turned sideways and loved seeing my massive rear with it’s wide shelf and the dimply thighs below it. I thought I could see that I was even fatter than last week. I probably was with this amount of eating. That thought brought up more arousal. I yawned from exhaustion and snuggled into bed, cuddled up with my own soft body and fell asleep.


----------



## VVET (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for the additional postings, & of course looking forward to more.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 2, 2019)

Loved this continuation, and am hungry for more! I hope you get back to it, gignv. We do appreciate your creativity!


----------

